# Anybody going to CES 2023?



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Think I'm gonna ask the boss to send me this year. Anybody from here gonna make it?


----------



## Turb0Yoda (Jan 4, 2019)

I'm tempted, I have free tickets through work, dunno if I really care- nothing amazing is being announced that I know of?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I've always wanted to go, but never had a way in


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

BigAl205 said:


> I've always wanted to go, but never had a way in


A lot of the time you get a free buddy pass to these types of shows, but I don't know if CES does that. I'll let ya know if I get that far - won't talk to the boss 'till next week.


----------



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

I went a few years ago. Almost all car audio is gone. Sema really seems to be picking that back up.


----------

